
Show HN: A simple way to browse the most popular products on Amazon - johnsnowtho
https://www.bestmeta.com/
======
johnsnowtho
Hi there, I'm the creator of this webapp.

I made BestMeta because I like to buy the best of something when I pony up the
money.

I'm sure that makes me frugal or cheap - but I just think it's smart to buy
something that's been highly reviewed or a favorite for a category. I hate
buying something and then finding out that I should have just got "The other
version that doesn't have X issue". I love reading reviews and finding the
best of the best.

I got tired of scanning for the small yellow "Best Seller" badge when
searching on Amazon - so I figured - what if I could only see the best
selling/most popular items during my browsing?

Being a full stack dev - that's what I did. I signed up for API access (which
is its own story ha) and got cracking. The result is BestMeta.

Let me know if you have any feedback if possible. Thank you.

